# meca 2x event april 20 n. canton, oh



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

What: meca 2x charity event
When: Saturday april 20th 10am-5pm
Where: 5840 whipple ave. NW n. Canton, oh
Who: you!

Only sound quality, no install or rta judging.

Iasca will be there but unsure if they are offering sq.


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

1 week bump calling for a high of 42 1st event have to leave the truck running for the heater and not the ac.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

i saw hi of 55


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

EVENT WEEK!!!!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Little more than 24 hrs. Til the event begins! Gonna be cold so bundle up


----------

